# You are the GM, what would you do?



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

The Draft is coming up, what is the team's pressure needs? Who would you pick if you are the GM? After the draft, who would you sign, trade, or release? You are the GM, what would you do?


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I think they definetly need a back up Pg for Marbury. Someone like Chris Thomas or Marcus Moore would be great. Marbury played too much last season and we need to take pressure off of him.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

The Suns seem to have mostly everything but size. I say go big with the 17th pick...

Another PG can be picked up through free agency to help out Marbury. Best, Kenny Anderson, or Darrell Armstrong could be picked up for little money. 
PG: Marbury/Armstrong?

Joe Johnson has been a MAJOR disappointment in my eyes. I say get rid of him. More on that later. Penny was ok last season and his contract makes him hard to release so stick with him as a starter and develop Casey to eventually take his place
SG: Penny/Casey

The Matriz owns this spot. He's the best player on the team! Outlaw is a decent back-up. Good veteran rebounder.
SF: Matrix/Outlaw

Amare has earned this spot convincingly! The trick is to get rid of Goog. He may be attractive since this is his final contract year. Some team may want to swallow his pay this year b/c it'll be off their books the following season - as long as they get rid of their luggage. Like who? Cavs could trade Ricky and M. Stewart for Googs.
SG: Ricky/Penny/Casey
PF: Amare/Stewart

OR...
Goog and Joe to Detroit for Corliss, Chucky, and Hubert
PG: Marbury/Chucky
PF: Amare/Corliss

Jake needs more help in the paint. With the 17th pick, I would choose Shortsanitis (Greece) or Podkolzin (Russia). Also, re-sign Voskuhl.
C: Tsakalidas/Voskuhl/Rookie?

Line-up:
PG - Marbury/Chucky?/Armstrong?
SG - Penny/Ricky?/Casey
SF - Matrix/Outlaw
PF - Amare/Corliss?/Stewart?
C - Jake T./Jake V./Rookie?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Marbury is the best player on this team by FAR.

Joe Johnson hasn't been dissapointing, he is very young only in his second year and a do it all player.

Can pass, can create, can handle the ball, has range, very good defender, 6'8 can play up to 4 positions almost. The only thing he needs to improve is to take advantage of his size.

Put up a string of 20+ games at the end of the season.

Bo Outlaw is not a SF he is playing PF and C.

Michael Stewart isn't really a PF and sucks and has a bad contract while Googs expiring contract will save us more than 20M$ next season


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Marbury is the best player on this team by FAR.
> 
> Joe Johnson hasn't been dissapointing, he is very young only in his second year and a do it all player.
> ...


Matter of opinion. Marion is definitely the best player on that team as far as I'm concerned. ESPN overall player rater agrees with me as well. Marbury is a great player but Marion is the best on that team. That's why they just paid him franchise type dollars because he's a franchise type player. The Suns franchise player.

Also, say what you will about Joe but he's a bust thus far. The Celtics saw that and shipped him away. For the 10th pick, you would think he could average double digits in scoring. he plays nearly 30 mpg. and when Penny went down, he had plenty of opportunity to play well enough to keep the starting spot. He didn't. I can think of 8 other guys that went after him but have played better than him. Vladimir Radmanovic, Richard Jefferson, Troy Murphy, Jason Collins, Zach Randolph, Jamal Tinsley, Tony Parker, and Gilbert Arenas just to name a few. You can't say he didn't have opprtunity. He had mad opportunity at Boston and Pheonix but didn't capitalize on it like the aforementioned names.

Does it really matter about Bo? He's 6'8 but extremely thin at 210. He's a good rebounder and I've seen him play at the 3, 4, and/or 5 whenever needed. He wasn't playing C when Shaq was on the floor! :laugh: 

Stewart was an add in to gaining Ricky Davis which I think would be a great addition to the Suns squad. Also, Stewart's contract expires in '04 (player option) at 4 mil a season. That's harldy gonna hurt and NBA team.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 4, 2003)

How are you going to deal with the fact that your're over the luxury tax threshold and have an owner who wants to cut payroll? You will never get Rickey Davis for Tom Gugliotta. Cleveland doesn't need the cap room and they can get a lot more for Davis. You have a great young team that needs to develop and you don't need a poison like Davis. I'd suggest looking at trading Penny/Jake to MN for Brandon/Jackson. You'd be able to write off Brandon's contract in Feb 2004, be under the luxury threshold, and could even use the mid-level to bring veteran help. Besides Colangelo would love getting back cash for being under the luxury threshold and 80% of Brandon's salary will be paid by insurance, not to mention the savings of not having to pay Penny for the next 3 years at a max salary. Keep Googs and write him off next year, go after another free agent for the short term and then be able to max out the great young pf you have in a couple of years.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carpe Diem</b>!
> How are you going to deal with the fact that your're over the luxury tax threshold and have an owner who wants to cut payroll? You will never get Rickey Davis for Tom Gugliotta. Cleveland doesn't need the cap room and they can get a lot more for Davis. You have a great young team that needs to develop and you don't need a poison like Davis. I'd suggest looking at trading Penny/Jake to MN for Brandon/Jackson. You'd be able to write off Brandon's contract in Feb 2004, be under the luxury threshold, and could even use the mid-level to bring veteran help. Besides Colangelo would love getting back cash for being under the luxury threshold and 80% of Brandon's salary will be paid by insurance, not to mention the savings of not having to pay Penny for the next 3 years at a max salary. Keep Googs and write him off next year, go after another free agent for the short term and then be able to max out the great young pf you have in a couple of years.


I'm feeling that. I think if they built around Marion and Amare they would be heading in the right direction. Goog's contract will be up and that would definitely get the team under the luxury tax next season. I believe the yaear after that, Penny would be gone. Mo money, mo money.


----------



## TheHeff (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Muffin</b>!
> ?
> 
> 
> Goog and Joe to Detroit for Corliss, Chucky, and Hubert


I would love to see this happen. You sure you don't want Cliff Robinson:sigh:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Was Joe Johnson the 10th pick? OMFG, sorry by his sorry play during the Penny absences, I thought he was just some guy from CBA.

I am all for shipping out Joe Johnson in a second.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

I would resign Alton Ford and make it a priority to develop him. He is considered a bad player by the masses because of his poor numbers, but in reality he was a pick that slipped to the Suns. He was drafted as a freshman out of Houston. When he was drafted, he was projected to be a future starter, that is after he developed, as I predict it will take 3-4 years. He's so far been 2 years into development and was named the most improved player in last years summer camps, but was injured most of the past year. Follow this years Summer team, and you'll expect ford to be averaging somewhere around 16 ppg and 6 rpg player. How this translates into the regular season is yet to be known considering this upcoming year (if he is resigned) would be his first year playing good minutes. He may be very undersized to play the C position, but it is possible considering he's 280 pounds. Think a much better shooting Oliver Miller, AKA: An NBA worthy Oliver Miller.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Yeah, I agree on keeping ford. I think he has some serious upside.



> Matter of opinion. Marion is definitely the best player on that team as far as I'm concerned. ESPN overall player rater agrees with me as well. Marbury is a great player but Marion is the best on that team. That's why they just paid him franchise type dollars because he's a franchise type player. The Suns franchise player.


I personally like Marion better than marbury. He's a much more complete player who rebounds really well. However, does he deserve top dollars? I dont think so. Why? Because top dollars go to the guys who put the ball in the basket and a lot of points per game.


----------

